# Weekly Competition 2020-33



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F2 R' U F2 R2 F' U R'
*2. *R' U F2 R' F' U2 R2 F
*3. *U2 R2 F2 U' R' F2 U F U
*4. *R2 F2 R' U R U' R F' U'
*5. *R F U R' F R' U2 F

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 B F2 D2 F L B2 R2 D' F' U B' U2 B D'
*2. *U' L2 D' R F L' D F2 U F R' F2 R2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2
*3. *U F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 R U' L2 U B F2 L
*4. *L2 R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 L D F' U' L' B' F D2 L D2
*5. *L2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L' U B' L2 R' D U2 B' R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' Uw U2 Fw' U Rw B R2 B' Fw D L' Fw U2 Fw F Rw2 Uw' U R' D2 L2 Rw R' B2 F U' R Uw F Rw F R U2 B' F2 R' U2 Rw Uw2
*2. *B' Fw2 Rw2 U2 B' Uw' L2 Fw' D' Fw' L' B' Fw2 Rw2 F Rw F2 Rw' B Fw' L B2 R2 Fw Rw U Rw2 Uw' Rw' D L2 D Uw' U2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 F D' Rw
*3. *U' F' R2 Fw' Rw2 B F' D2 Uw' B' D2 U' Fw' U Fw2 U' B F U Fw' Uw2 U Fw Rw D2 Fw' L Fw Rw' R U2 F2 Rw R2 D U2 L' Fw2 F' Rw2
*4. *U2 B2 D2 B D' R' Fw' R2 Uw R2 F2 R' D U2 B2 Uw2 L2 Uw Fw R' Uw2 R Uw' B' R2 D2 U L2 Uw' U' B2 L2 Rw2 R B Rw D' Rw Uw' R
*5. *Uw L2 Fw' L' D' Fw R' U R' Fw' U2 B' F' U L Rw' Fw2 F' L R' U' L' Rw Uw' U2 Fw2 F' D Rw2 U Rw2 B Uw2 Fw2 R B Fw' Uw U L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 Rw' D' Uw2 Lw D' Uw Fw2 Uw' L' Rw' Bw' Rw2 F Lw2 Bw Fw Lw' Fw2 Lw' Uw' Lw Rw Dw2 B2 F2 Uw' Bw Fw2 Dw2 B L' Dw2 F2 Rw' F Dw2 Rw2 Dw Rw Bw Dw2 Uw2 B' R2 Bw D Bw' Fw2 Lw2 F Uw' L' Lw2 R' Uw' B' D' Lw F2
*2. *F Uw' Rw F2 L2 B2 Fw R' B2 L R2 B2 U' Fw' Rw2 Uw U Lw' Rw' F' Lw Fw2 L2 Rw2 B2 Rw D Dw Uw2 Bw Fw' Lw2 U2 F' D2 Uw U L' R Dw2 B Bw' F' Uw2 U' F2 R2 D2 Lw' Dw' L D' Uw' Fw' Lw2 Rw R2 Dw Lw Fw
*3. *F2 D' L' D' Dw' U2 Rw R U Fw F' Uw2 B2 D2 U' Lw2 D' Fw U' R2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 L R' F' U2 Lw' F2 Uw' R2 Bw' F' R' Bw2 Dw' Bw' L2 R F2 Uw Bw' Fw' Uw L U L2 Bw Fw2 R2 Bw F Lw2 Rw' Dw' F Rw' Dw2 Rw
*4. *F2 D' Lw2 Dw' B' U2 Bw2 Lw Fw' F2 L2 Lw D Bw2 R' D' R' F D U' B' Fw2 F' Uw Rw2 Dw2 Fw F Uw2 B D Dw' Uw' L Uw2 Fw2 D Dw2 Uw2 B' L Rw' R2 Bw2 Dw L2 U B2 Uw2 Rw' D Uw2 U2 B Bw2 Fw2 L D Rw Uw
*5. *Rw2 D2 F Rw' Bw' Lw Rw' Dw Lw2 Dw' U' L' Rw2 D2 Lw' U F U Bw L D2 Fw2 Lw' D L2 Fw2 F L Uw2 R' Fw2 Dw2 L2 Rw' D2 F2 U R Fw' U B Rw Dw' Uw2 U Rw B Fw D2 U' Lw Fw' Lw' B2 U' B2 D' U L F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 U B 3R 3F R' 2D2 B 3F 2L' 2U' F' 2D 3R B 2F' 2U2 B' 3F2 2F2 F' R2 3F 2U' L D 3U' U L 3R' F 2R' D 3U B' 2F2 D2 2D2 2U' 2L' 2R2 R B2 D' B' 3F U R D2 3U2 B2 3R2 B2 2L2 2R' B 3F2 2F 2U' U2 F' 3R' R' U 2L' 2D 2B 3U2 2B2 2L2
*2. *D2 2L 3R2 D 3F' R' 2D2 3F2 2L2 3F' U F2 3U F2 L' 2L' R' D 2F L 3R 2F 2D2 2L D L2 F 2R F' L 2L2 2R2 R' U 2B 2F' 2U2 U2 3F' U2 2R 3F2 L 3R' 2R' D' 2L 2R 2F' 2U2 F2 R2 2D' 2L R 2D 3U L U 2B 2U L' R' F 2D F' D' 2D U R'
*3. *3F2 3U2 R' 3U2 2F F2 2L2 2D 2U2 U' 2F D 3U' F2 2D2 F' R2 2B' 2U 3R 2U' U' 2F 3U' 2U' R' 3U2 2U2 B 2B 3F' R' 2F' L 3F2 2L D2 F2 2L2 R2 2U2 B 3F R 3U' L' R2 D' 2D' 2U2 3F2 F2 3U' 3F 2U2 2R' U' 2R 3F2 2L' R 2D B' 2R D2 2B' 3F' 2F2 3U' U
*4. *3U2 3R2 R2 B 2D B 2U2 F' D2 U 3F2 3R' B2 2F F L2 3R 2D 2L U 3F2 U 2L 2R 3F2 L D' U2 2R' R' 3F2 F2 2R 2D2 B U2 2L2 R 3U' 2B 3U U2 2R2 2F' R' 3F2 3R' B' 3U2 R2 3U L 2F' F2 2U U 3F L 2L R' D2 2U' U R2 2B 2F 2U' 2R2 3U2 2F2
*5. *3F' 2F 2D' L' 2F 3U2 L2 R2 2D' 2B L 3R2 B 3F' R' 3F 2D2 L 2R2 2F' F L' 2D2 3R U' 3F 2F' F L 2L2 F U' F2 D2 2U 3F2 L' 2R' 2U2 U 2F2 3U' 2R2 2F' 3R' 2R2 F2 U' 3F2 2F2 F2 3R R2 2B2 3F' 2U R2 B' 2B 3F F' 3U 3F L' 2F R 2B' R' 3F 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B 3F2 F 3L 2D' 3L 2R2 F2 2L' 3F2 3L2 U B 2B 3F' 2L2 F2 2R' B2 3B' U' 2R B2 D2 3D2 3U' U2 3F2 3R 3D' R D' 2R 2U2 U2 3F' L B' 3B' 3R D 2U2 U 3B 2L' B 2R' R2 3B2 3U 2B2 3U2 B2 U' B' 2B2 F' 3D2 2L' F 3R F D F2 D 3U2 2U 2B' 2F D' 2D2 3D2 U' 2L2 3L 2B 3B 3F 2F2 3L2 R 3D2 2U 2R' 2F 3U2 U' 3B2 U' 3F2 F 3L 3R' 3B2 3R 2B2 2R2 B 3B' 3F'
*2. *2B2 L 3L' 2B' 3F2 L' 2B' 3B 3F2 2F' 3U' 2L' 3R2 D2 3B2 F 2D2 L2 2L B 3R' 3F 2D2 3B' 2U2 3B 2D 3B2 2F' U' 2L2 2R' R' 3F F 3R2 R 3F 2R' B2 R B 2B' 3B2 3F2 R' D2 F2 D2 2U' F 3R' 2U' 2B 3D' 2B' F2 2U' 3F D' 3U' F 3U2 3B 2F' 2L 2R F2 2L' 2B L' 3R' 3F2 F2 L U L2 3R2 3B 3L U' 3F2 F R' 2B 2U 3F2 L' 3D' 3U 3B2 2U L 2U2 3B2 2D 3U 2U' U 3L'
*3. *F 2R' B 2B2 2F F2 2L' 2B 2U B 2B2 3F' 2F2 3U 3B' F2 2D' 2U' U 2B F' D' 2L' 2B 2D' F2 2R2 3B' 3F 2L2 3L' D2 2F' 2D2 B2 3D2 B2 3B 2U U' 2B' 3F' F2 2L 2F U2 L' 3L2 3R2 2B2 3B D2 3B' R F' 2L' 3L' 3B2 3L2 2B' 3F2 D 3D2 2L 3L' 3R2 U' 3R R' 3U2 2U2 R2 U' 3B2 D' 3B 2D 3B' D' 3L' 2U' 2B 3B 2F2 L2 B 2R2 2U 2F2 R' 3U 3F2 U 3R' D' 3B 3U' 2F2 L2 2F2
*4. *L 2B 2U' U L 3R B 3U L2 2R2 3B' R' 3U' 3R2 2D L D2 2L' 3L2 3R2 D2 2F2 3L2 3U 2B 2F' 3L R' 2U 2R2 3D L' B 3F' 2L' 3U2 2F' F2 3R B 3F2 U2 3R 3B2 2F D 3R2 3B2 F2 2D F 2R' 3U2 B2 2L2 2F U L' 3L' 2R2 D2 U2 3L' 2B' 3B' F 2D2 2L 3U' L2 F D 3L 2F2 R' F2 D2 2L2 3L 3R' D' 3F' D' 2U U2 3R' 3B' D 3D' 3L2 3R2 R' F 3L' 3R B' U2 2B' 2R2 R2
*5. *3R' 2D L2 2R2 3F' D 3U' U2 3L' U L D 2F' 2D2 3U2 3R' B' D' 3D' 3U2 B' D2 3U2 L' D L' 3L2 B2 2L2 2R 2D' 3L D' 3L2 F D' U L B 2U B2 3R' 2D2 F L' 3L' 2R' R2 3U 2B 2F2 2U' 3L 3D 2R R 2F2 D2 2D' 3D 2U' 2B' 3B D 3U2 L2 2D' 3D' 2U U' 2B' U' 3R2 2B 2D' 2F' 2D2 2L' 3F 2F 3D2 2U U 3F' 3L2 D2 2D 3B 2R2 2D 2R2 3D2 L' 2F' L' 3R' 2R' 3B' 2U' L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R U' R2 U' F2 U2 R'
*2. *R2 F2 R' F U2 R' F2 R U'
*3. *U' F R2 F R' U F' U R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L' R2 B F2 L R D2 R U' B2 F U2 D R U2 D R L2 F Rw' Uw2
*2. *B2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F' L' D2 U2 F' U' B R B F D' B2 U B' Rw Uw
*3. *R' L' F D B2 R' F B L F' D U' R2 L F' U F2 U L2 U' Rw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Rw Fw F R2 Fw2 U F L2 D' R' U2 L2 R2 Uw B2 L B' F L Fw' R2 Uw2 Fw' F U2 F' L2 Rw2 F L2 R' U F2 D Uw2 U B L R'
*2. *R' U' Rw' Uw2 Rw U2 Fw' Rw B' Fw' D Uw B Uw' Rw2 D Uw' F2 D B Fw' F2 Rw' B2 L R2 F' R' F U B2 Rw2 B' U' L2 U R' Fw R D
*3. *F' Uw L' Uw2 Rw' Uw' B2 R U' R' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw L D L2 U2 B2 Fw2 F L R2 Fw' Rw Uw2 U' L F' L' F2 Uw' L' Rw Fw' L' R' B' Fw Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Fw' U2 B' Fw' Dw Bw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw' R' D' L B' Bw Uw2 U Lw2 R2 B Dw F' L R Bw F L' Lw R D' R' B2 L2 Rw' R' Dw' Fw2 L2 U' R2 B2 Bw Fw Dw R' D Rw' F L' Lw Rw2 Dw' Uw Bw2 R B Bw2 D'
*2. *Uw Fw F D Uw2 F' Uw Bw2 L U2 F2 L2 Rw U' L Rw2 Uw' B2 Dw2 Fw Dw' Uw Rw' Dw U R2 U2 B L2 Uw Lw2 R' B2 Fw F' R Fw2 F2 L2 R' Dw2 Lw2 B2 Bw F Lw' Dw2 B F' Rw' Fw Dw Uw2 L2 B Bw' U F2 R2 Dw'
*3. *Fw2 F Uw Lw' Fw F D' Dw2 B2 Bw L D L' Bw F Rw' U2 Bw' R Dw B L Fw2 L Lw' R' Dw' Bw2 R2 B2 U' Rw2 F D' Dw Uw2 Lw2 D2 Bw2 Lw' D Rw Bw' Fw2 Dw Uw2 R' B' Uw' B2 Rw2 B Bw Fw' F' Dw' Bw' Fw Rw2 Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D 3U2 R D 2D2 2F' F L' 2D 2L' 3F' 2L 3U2 2B2 2D2 3U 2U U2 3R' 2R F 2D2 R2 D' 2D2 2R2 2F 3R2 2R2 2D 2U2 U 3F2 D2 U 3F' F2 3R 3U F D' 3U' 2F U 3F F 2R R' 2F2 U' B' 2L2 2F 2L' F' 2R' 2D U' L2 2L' 3R' 2R 2B L2 2R' R 2B 3R2 R2 2D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U' 3L' F' 3U2 U 2B' 2R 2B F2 2L 2B2 3L2 2B' 3R2 3F' 2F2 D 2U L' 3L2 3R2 2B' 3B2 U' 2B' 2D L D 3D2 2U2 3B' D2 2D2 R 3D2 R' B' 3F' 3R B' 3L' 3D' B 3B2 2F' 3L 2R' D2 3U L2 U F2 R2 3B D2 2U U2 2R2 2B' 3B' 3F2 2F L2 3L 3F' D 3B2 F 2D' 3L' 2B 2R2 3U' R 3U U2 2F D 3B2 D2 3U B L 2U' 3F F' D2 2L2 2D' 3U' 2L2 3F' 2R2 2B2 3B' 3D' 2B 3B 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L R' D' L2 R2 D2 L' F R2 F L' R2 F' B2 L2 U' D2 B L U L2 Fw Uw
*2. *L' B2 D' R' F' D2 U' B' L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' F2 B' R2 D2 L' B Rw Uw'
*3. *L B' L2 F' L U F B2 D2 L' U' F' B2 D R' U' F2 U' F U Rw' Uw'
*4. *L' R' D U2 B' F2 D' B U B F' U' L U L' R B2 L2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*5. *L R B F2 U2 D' R2 D' R U2 D B2 F L B2 R' U B D' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*6. *U' L' R2 D' L2 D R' B L2 U2 B U B D2 U L2 B D' U L D' Fw' Uw
*7. *F U' B D L' R U' B F2 U B' L R D2 U F' U' F' R' D Rw2 Uw2
*8. *R U F' B U' L' D F B' D2 U' F2 L' F2 U F' D2 L' R2 Fw' Uw2
*9. *B' F U' L B R2 L' D B2 R L D L D L' U2 F2 R' L' B Rw2 Uw2
*10. *R2 L B2 D' U R U B2 L' R2 U2 F L2 F2 L U F2 D U L Fw Uw'
*11. *L2 D2 F' U2 L2 R B2 R F' B2 R' L2 D' B' F2 D B D' F D2 Rw' Uw'
*12. *R' F R2 U2 B2 D' R' D2 U' F D2 U' R2 D' L' U B2 F2 L U' F2 Rw' Uw'
*13. *R D' B2 U' D' L U D' F R U2 F' L F2 L2 D2 B F R' U' B Rw2 Uw'
*14. *D U2 B2 D L R' D' L U' L F2 L U' F' U' R2 L F2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*15. *F2 B D F2 B2 U' R' L' B L F' B2 U B2 U2 L B2 U2 L' Fw Uw
*16. *L' D2 U B L R2 F R B' R' F' B L F2 R' L' B2 R2 U2 F Rw' Uw
*17. *B2 F' U F2 U2 D2 B D' R L' B' L2 F2 B2 R' U' D' B2 F L' R' Fw Uw
*18. *D2 L2 R2 B L' B2 F' D U B' L D' R' F' R2 B' D L U2 B' U Fw Uw
*19. *D2 B' L2 D U F L B R' D B D B L' U' R B2 D B' U Rw2 Uw
*20. *R' B' F R' D B2 L' D' B2 L F2 U B' D2 F2 L R' D B' Rw' Uw
*21. *R L B2 U2 L' R2 F' D' F2 B' U2 R2 F2 L' U' L' D2 R B2 Rw Uw
*22. *B2 F R2 U B2 R B' F L2 B2 D' F2 R' B2 F2 D2 F' U' F' L Uw
*23. *F D2 F2 R' D2 R2 D' U2 F B U' D' R L' D2 L' U B D2 U R' Fw Uw'
*24. *R2 U' D' F2 L' R' D L U B' D L2 U R U2 L' U2 L2 U' Rw' Uw
*25. *L R2 F R B D R U L' D' F L2 D R2 D F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 L' Fw' Uw2
*26. *B' U D B F L U F2 U2 R' B' R2 B U2 R2 F R L2 D R2 D2 Rw
*27. *R U F' R' F' U' D2 B' U' R' F R2 D' F2 L2 R' B' L' R Fw Uw2
*28. *L2 R2 D' F' R D2 L B L' B2 L2 D2 R2 B U D' R2 U' L R Fw Uw
*29. *R U L R F' U2 B' F L D' F2 U2 L B' L U2 D F B Rw'
*30. *U F2 L U F2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L B' L2 D R2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*31. *D U2 B R2 F B R B U D' L2 B2 D F2 D2 R' B F2 D' B' D Rw' Uw'
*32. *U' F R' U' D R U B2 R2 U' F2 L F2 D2 F' U D2 L2 B Rw Uw2
*33. *U' R B' F2 D2 B F L U' B2 D B' R' B2 D L' D2 F' B2 Rw2 Uw
*34. *L2 F2 U B R2 B2 F D2 R U2 D2 B' U B R' B U' D L2 R Fw' Uw'
*35. *U' F2 R2 F B' L' D' L' U B2 L2 F R2 D L' B' U D' R B U Fw Uw2
*36. *D2 B2 L' R2 D' F2 L R B' R F2 L R2 D2 R2 L F2 L' U Fw' Uw'
*37. *U' D' R U D2 L' B' D2 U2 R2 D' F' U2 D2 R' L' F' D' U' L' R Uw2
*38. *R U B' D' F B' R U2 B U D2 L' U2 B D U R' F2 D R2 F2
*39. *F2 B' R B2 L2 U' F U' D2 L2 R' U2 R' D U2 B F' D U2 B' Rw Uw'
*40. *B2 F2 L' U2 F' R2 L B' F D2 L' B2 F2 L' R F' B2 U' R2 Fw' Uw2
*41. *R B2 L2 B L' F' R U' L' F D F2 R L2 B2 D' B F2 D' F' B Rw' Uw2
*42. *B2 F R' F2 U' B' U D B' R2 B L2 D2 L D U L R F R Fw Uw'
*43. *L F B' U2 D2 B R2 U' B2 D F' B L' D2 U2 L D2 B R F B2 Rw Uw'
*44. *U2 R F' B2 L2 U2 D2 B' D2 R L' F' D R B' L' B F' R' F Rw' Uw
*45. *R L2 F' L R2 B D' L2 U B R' L B2 F R' F U' D L' D' Rw2 Uw2
*46. *B' F L' U D R2 F2 L' U2 L R' D' R2 D U2 R F' R2 D' L Fw' Uw2
*47. *R2 D R L' F2 R L2 D' F D2 R B2 L R2 D' L' D2 U2 L2 R Fw Uw2
*48. *U B' L R' F2 B2 R B2 F U2 F U L F2 B L2 D L B' R L' Fw
*49. *B D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' L B2 D B R2 L2 F B' U' L2 B L R' Fw' Uw
*50. *D' L2 D' U B D R L2 D' B2 F' R B' F U2 D2 L2 F D2 L D Rw2
*51. *D F B' R' U2 F L2 F' D' U2 R' B' U2 D' R2 L D' U2 R Fw' Uw'
*52. *B2 L2 R U2 L' D2 F2 U2 R' D2 U L' U2 B' R' F2 R' D2 B' Rw2 Uw
*53. *B2 F U R' U' L2 D' F2 U2 B' L2 B D U' R2 D' F' U2 B' F2 Rw2
*54. *R2 L' D' F2 U' B2 R B U2 B' R2 F2 L2 R' F2 L B' F' U F R2 Fw' Uw2
*55. *F2 B R' B2 U' R' F R D' R2 B2 D L' F2 U2 F' U' F L B' Rw2 Uw
*56. *B F D2 L D2 B D L' F' R D' L U' L U' R' F R' D' F' Rw2 Uw
*57. *R B' L D U L' F2 L2 R' D2 R D' L B L' U' R' D2 L' D' Fw' Uw2
*58. *F L' B2 D2 U' B' R2 L2 B2 D L F2 D2 U' R U' B' D' B D' U Rw Uw'
*59. *R' D B2 R U' L2 U D' F2 R U L2 B' D B F R2 B2 U Rw2 Uw'
*60. *B' L' D' F L2 R2 B' D B2 D' R' D2 R2 D2 U2 B U' L D' Rw Uw2
*61. *R' U2 F' B2 L' R F' R' L2 B' U R2 B' D2 F B2 U2 B' L D2 R Fw' Uw2
*62. *R2 D R2 U L' R' U2 B2 L' R2 U2 F R' L B' R' B2 L F'
*63. *B2 R2 U' B' U2 B' R2 U2 L D' U2 B U F2 B' L2 B F L2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*64. *U2 B' L2 D F2 R' D' R2 B2 R' U B D' U' B2 L2 R F R Fw' Uw2
*65. *B' D' B' R2 F' R' L' B F D2 U L' B2 D F2 R B2 U2 R2 L' F' Rw Uw
*66. *U' B2 U2 B2 F2 D2 R U B' D' R' B' L2 U R2 D R2 L' F2 Rw Uw'
*67. *D R L' F U D L R' D2 B' R F2 L D R F2 U' B U2 B' D Fw' Uw
*68. *F2 D' L F' L' B2 R L D2 U2 R F' B2 R2 U F' D' L U' F2 U Rw' Uw2
*69. *L F2 D' L F' B' R L F' L' F2 D F L2 U D F2 R' L2 D Fw Uw'
*70. *L' B2 R D R L F2 B2 L D' F R' U' B D' U2 B U2 R L2 Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 B2 F L' U' F D2 B' L' U2 F2 L' U'
*2. *B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 L B F2 L2 R' D' F' L D' L
*3. *R' F2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' D2 F2 R B2 F D2 U L' B U L' R' U' B'
*4. *B2 R D2 L U2 R F2 D2 R' U2 R2 B' U B D L' F' L2 D2 L D
*5. *F2 D' U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 R' U2 R2 B' F' L D U L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' U' R' B' F2 U' F' L2 F D2 L2
*2. *B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 L' F2 U2 L' U' B L U2 L' D R2 B D2
*3. *R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U2 L2 D U' F' L2 D' R2 U F R' U B L
*4. *D F2 L2 D B L B R D B U' L2 U L2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2
*5. *B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 D U2 F U' L2 B F' R2 F' L' D B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R F2 R B D' R U2 F U L B' D2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 F' D2 B D2
*2. *D2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F D' B' U2 F L' U2 R2 D B R'
*3. *U F2 L2 D' L' U' F D L' B U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U B2 L2 U'
*4. *B' L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F L B' D2 U L R D' R' D
*5. *L2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 R2 B R2 B L2 D' L2 R F2 L U2 F' L D L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 U' L2 R2 F L B D2 L' B2 U L2 R' D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 D B2 D L' U2 B R B U2 F' L' U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F U L2 B L R2 D' L' U2 L' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U R' F2 U F U
*3. *B L2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 B D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F' U2 R' U' R2 F2 U'
*4. *Uw2 B L' Rw2 D2 Uw2 F U' Rw' B2 Fw2 R U2 Rw D' Rw' U2 L Uw' B Fw U L Rw2 R D2 Fw' L2 Rw' Uw F2 L Uw' Fw F Uw' B2 Uw F' R'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' F U' R' F2 R' U2 R U2
*3. *U2 L' U2 L U2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 R D U' B' L B2 L U F U2 L2
*4. *F2 D' B2 Fw' Rw' R B' Fw' D Fw' F R B2 F2 R2 U Rw2 D F' U F Rw Fw R' D' U' Fw2 F U' Fw L R' D2 Uw2 U2 B L2 Fw' Rw D
*5. *Dw2 Uw' Fw' Dw Bw Uw' L R2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw U' B' Fw' D2 R' Bw2 Dw Uw2 U Fw' D2 Uw' Rw' B D Rw' F Dw Uw2 L2 Dw Rw Bw' L' Lw' Rw R Dw F2 U' Lw B2 Lw' D U' R' Bw L' Dw Uw Bw Lw U' Bw F D2 U L Lw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F2 U R' U F' R' F
*3. *B' D2 F2 L2 D R' U R B R2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 B D2 R2
*4. *R2 Uw' F2 Uw2 Fw U2 L B2 Rw Uw B2 Fw2 L' Fw Rw2 B Fw' Uw' U Rw' D' Fw2 R Uw2 B Rw' B F2 L' Rw R' F2 Uw2 Fw Rw F' L Rw2 R U2
*5. *Lw Bw Dw2 Rw2 R' B Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 Bw F L Dw F2 Lw2 Rw Fw' L U2 Bw Dw' B' Bw' D Dw B2 Bw F2 L' Rw R' Bw2 F U2 Lw R' Dw F D L Dw' F' L U' R Bw2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 Rw' U' L2 Bw Dw2 U B' D
*6. *2B D 2R' 2F 3U' 2L 3R2 D2 3U2 2U L' 2U' B' 2B' L2 B' 2B' F 2D2 2U2 2B' L2 B2 3U 3F2 2L2 B 2D2 3U' 2R R' 2U L2 B2 3R2 B 2R' 3U2 2U' 2B 2L 2D 3U2 2F L 2L2 2U B2 3R F2 2R' 2U 3R 2F' 2L2 2R D2 2F' 3U L 3R' 2R' D2 2D F' 3U2 2B2 2L' 3U 2F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F U2 R F' R2 F U2 F2
*3. *R' U F B' L2 U' R L' U R F B2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B
*4. *D2 B Fw' Uw U2 Rw' Fw' L' D' Rw B2 L' Rw2 R' U2 L B Uw' Fw' L F2 U F D2 Uw' Fw R U' L' F2 R2 Uw' U2 Fw D' F L' R' F2 D2
*5. *U Rw' U' B2 Uw2 L Fw2 Dw' Uw2 F D2 Rw' R' Uw' Bw Fw' Dw U' Fw' R U' B2 L F Uw' R' Uw2 F2 R2 B' Rw Dw2 L2 Fw Dw Uw Bw Lw2 B Bw Fw' D R2 D' Rw F' L2 Fw Rw D2 B2 F Rw2 R' D2 B' Fw L' Rw' Uw'
*6. *U' 2L' 2R' D2 3R R2 2D2 2U L 2L D B' D' 3F2 2U 3R 2F2 3U 2F2 3R2 2R' D' R' 2U' 2L 2D U' 2R2 2B' 2F2 2U2 2B 3U R' B 2B' 3U U L2 3R 2U' B 2F2 3U' B2 U' R' 2U2 3R' 3F2 2D2 U 2R F' R2 B' 2U2 U L2 R2 D 3U2 2U F 2U F' D2 L2 2U' B'
*7. *3D 2B 2F F2 L 3U2 B2 2B2 3L2 3F' 3U2 L B' 3U' B 2R R 2D2 L 2L' 2R' 2F 3U 3L2 U' 2B 3B2 2R' D' 2D' U2 3F F2 3R 3B2 3U2 2R' F' 2U 2B 3F 2U' R2 D 2R' 2B' 2L' 3L2 2R2 R' D2 L 2B 3F D 3U 3B2 3U 3L' D' 3R' 2B D2 2B' 3B 2R' 3B F' D2 2B2 F' 3D2 2B 2F' 2L 2R' D U2 L 2D2 F 3R B2 3U' U 2R' F' 2D2 2R 2D2 L' 2D2 3D' 2R 3B 3L2 R 3D 2U2 B'

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR4- DL1- UL5- U4- R3- D4+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 U1+ R0+ D2- L3+ ALL3- DL 
*2. *UR1+ DR0+ DL4+ UL2+ U3+ R0+ D4+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 U5+ R5+ D5+ L3- ALL3- DL UL 
*3. *UR2+ DR2+ DL4+ UL4+ U4+ R6+ D0+ L4- ALL3- y2 U4+ R3+ D1+ L1+ ALL4+ UR DR DL 
*4. *UR2- DR2+ DL5+ UL2+ U5- R3- D4+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U3+ R6+ D6+ L3+ ALL4+ UR UL 
*5. *UR3+ DR5+ DL4+ UL3- U4+ R2- D5- L4+ ALL5+ y2 U0+ R1- D2+ L3+ ALL1- UR DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L' U R B' R' L' r' b' u'
*2. *U L R' B L R' U' B R l r' b' u'
*3. *U B L' U R' B L B l
*4. *L B' L' U R B' U' l r
*5. *L R B' R' L B R' L' l b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (2, 0) / (-1, 4) /
*2. *(-3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-5, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -5) / (0, -1)
*3. *(-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 6) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2)
*5. *(1, 6) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (0, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L R' B U B' L U B R' L'
*2. *L U L' R' L' R' L' R U B U'
*3. *L R U L' R L U B' U' B' L'
*4. *R U L' B U R' B R' B' R' L
*5. *U L B L' U R B U L' B' L

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*4. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F' R' F R' F' U' R'
*3. *F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' F' R' U L2 D' L' B D
*4. *Rw2 Uw' L2 B Rw B Uw L F Rw Fw' U2 Rw2 D B Uw U' L2 R Uw B2 F2 U' L2 D2 Uw Fw2 F2 U Rw' B L' R U Fw' Uw' F2 Uw2 U2 R
*5. *Rw' R B2 D2 Dw2 Lw' Uw B Dw' U2 L B' Bw D2 Dw L F' Lw' Fw' Dw2 Uw' U B R' Bw' U' B' Fw Lw2 B' L2 Lw2 Fw2 F2 D' R Uw U' Lw2 Fw Rw2 D' Uw L' Rw Bw L2 D Uw2 U Bw2 Fw R2 Bw' Fw' F2 Rw2 Dw U2 F'
*OH. *D2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U' R U B R' F' D' L B' D2 U' L
*Clock. *UR3+ DR0+ DL2+ UL1- U6+ R6+ D2- L2- ALL5+ y2 U5- R2- D4- L1+ ALL3- UR DR DL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R' L' U B U' L U' l r' b u'
*Square-1. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) /
*Skewb. *L R B' R' L R' B U' L R L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R' r b r' f l b' f' r B L' B' F' R' F' L' R
*2. *R' r' b' l' b' l' b' L' F' R B F R' B F R'
*3. *b f r f l' b l' L B' F' L' F' L' B L' B R
*4. *R' B r' b' l' r' b' r L' B R B F R
*5. *L' B b' B l' r R b r R' F L' F R' B F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw R Uw' L Bw' U R' Uw Lw U Rw' Uw' Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw Uw' u' r
*2. *Bw Rw' Bw R' B Uw' L' Bw' U L' R' Rw' Lw' Bw' Lw Uw' Rw Uw' u' l' b'
*3. *Lw L B Uw' B Rw Lw U B Rw B Lw Rw' Bw' Lw Uw' Rw Uw l' r b
*4. *Uw U' B Rw Lw L Rw' R Bw' U Bw' Rw' Bw' Rw Bw Rw Lw' l r' b
*5. *Rw' L B Lw' R' Lw' Uw' U' R B Bw Uw' Bw Uw Lw Uw Bw' Uw Lw

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R D2 L U R D R U2 L2 D2 R U R U R D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U L D R2 D L U2 R D2 R U2 L2 D2 R2 U L3 D R2 U3 R
*2. *D2 R2 U L D R U2 L2 D R U R D2 R U2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D L U R D R2 U2 L3 D2 R2 D L U2 R D2 R U L3 D R3 U2 L2 D2 R U3 R
*3. *D2 R2 U2 L2 D R D R U2 R D2 L U2 R D2 L U L U R2 D L3 D R D L U2 R D R D R U3 L2 D R D2 R U3 L
*4. *R D R U L2 D R D L U2 R D2 R U2 R D2 L U2 L D R2 D L2 U R2 D L2 D L U2 R D2 L U2 R2 D2 R U2 L
*5. *D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 L D L D R D L U2 R D2 L U3 R D3 R U3 L D3 R U3 R D2 L U2 R D3 L U3 L D2 R2 U L3 D R3 U2 L2 D3 R2 U2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B' F' L2 F' D2 F' U B' L' F U B' D R2 B2 L R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' U2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R B2 L2 D B2 L' F L U2 B' U2 F2 R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 B U2 F R2 B' D U' L' B D B2 F' U' R' F2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U F2 D B' U2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' F' D' U2 L2 F R' D' F2 U2 F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 F2 U B2 L U' F2 U' F2 R B' F' R2 U'
*2. *U2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D R2 D F2 U B' F2 R' U' B D' R F D' F2
*3. *D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 R F L' U L D L' F R D' R
*4. *L2 R2 B' U2 F U2 B' D2 F2 D2 L' R' D B L R' D' R' B
*5. *F2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 D' B U2 B2 F' R U' L2 D' B R2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UL UB UR UL UF UR UB UL UF UB UR UF UR UL LB UB LB RF UF UL UB UR UF UR UL LB UL LB RB UB RB UB UR RF LF UL UB UR UF UB UL LF DB DL DB LB DR RF RB DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ DR LF+ UF LF+2 DB+ RB UR+2 DB+2 LB+2 UB+ UR- LB+ LF-2
*2. *UF UR UF UB UR UB UR UF UL UF UB UL UF UB UL RF UF UR UB LB UB RF UF UR UF UL UF UB RF RB UR UF UL UF LB LF UL LB UB RB DB LB RB DB DF RF UR DR DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DF UL+ DF+ DR RB DF+2 RF+ DF+2
*3. *UL UB UR UL UF UR UL UF UL UF UB UR UL UB UL LB UL UF UR UB UL RF UR UF UR UB LB RF RB UR RB LF UF UL UB UR UB RF LF UL UF UR UL RB DB DL DB LB DL DR RF RB DB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF RF+ DF RF- UF+2 DL- LF+2 DB
*4. *UF UB UR UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UL UB UR UF LB UB UR UF UR RF UF RF UF UR UL RF RB UR UF UL UF RB UB UR LF UF UR LF DL LB DR RF RB UB UR DB DL DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UB+ UR UB+2 UL+2 LB RF- UF+ UL RF+ DB LB DB+ RB+2 DB RB DB+2 RB+ DR RB LB+ DR+ RF+2 DR DB+
*5. *UF UR UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UB UL UF UL LB UL UB LB RF UR UF UR UB UR RF UR UF UL UB RB UR UF UL LF UL UB UR UF UL RB UB UR UF RB DL LF UF DR RF DB DF DL DR DF DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UF+ UL LB+2 RF DL+ LB+ DL+2 DR DB+2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 11, 2020)

Competition nr 600 for me. I think I missed two since beginning of 2009 .


----------



## Aneesh Aparajit (Aug 11, 2020)

As I could not login in to the weekly competition website i am posting my times here:
PyraMinx: 
3.09, 3.43, 3.36, (2.96),(5.63) ao5: 3.29
Skewb:
(4.40), (9.02), 8.03, 8.19, 7.57 ao5: 7.93
Is there any sort different registration for the weekly competitions?


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 11, 2020)

Aneesh Aparajit said:


> As I could not login in to the weekly competition website i am posting my times here:
> PyraMinx:
> 3.09, 3.43, 3.36, (2.96),(5.63) ao5: 3.29
> Skewb:
> ...


Yes, you will have to PM @Mike Hughey and he will set up your account


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm curious how the points system works. For example, right now, I have 10 points in 3x3, and I am 28th out of 34 people. How is the 10 points calculated?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I'm curious how the points system works. For example, right now, I have 10 points in 3x3, and I am 28th out of 34 people. How is the 10 points calculated?











Weekly Competition Overall Scoring Rules


Here are the rules for determining the overall point scores for the Weekly Competitions here on Speedsolving.com, as given to me by Mats Bergsten, who does the weekly scoring: (edit: new events added from Jan 2020) In each event you get: a. Competition points: one point for each competitor you...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Jacck (Aug 11, 2020)

MatsBergsten said:


> Competition nr 600 for me. I think I missed two since beginning of 2009 .


and Mike just finished his solve 33333 - two really great numbers!


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 11, 2020)

3x3: 15.388 17.253 17.135 17.185 20.910 Ao5 - 17.189
3OH: 41.095 48.074 39.364 40.473 48.502 Ao5 - 43.214

Those are just the ones I wanna do this week. I promise I will do more next week.

also I cannot login to the other website thingy so I post times here.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 11, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> also I cannot login to the other website thingy so I post times here.





Spacey10 said:


> You will have to PM @Mike Hughey and he will set up your account


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 11, 2020)

oh ok thx I will try to message him about this asap


----------



## Jacck (Aug 12, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> ...


Hi Mike, there seems something to be wrong with FMC.
Wrote a 31 on the first scramble yesterday and ranked #1 (was the only one). But when I tried to post my 2nd attempt (only a 42) in manual entry right now, the first solution wasn't there anymore (though in my weekly view it showed the 31). The system answered the 2nd solve with a 
First:
Second: 42
but after that all was gone. Tried it again but still no result.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2020)

Sorry for spamming to this thread earlier (I deleted my previous messages) - I somehow thought I was in a PM and not in a Forum thread.

Anyway, I think I have fixed the problem. A new version of the software went in place a few days ago, so it might be possible we'll see a few new bugs; please let me know if you see any others and I will attempt to fix them right away.

For anyone who lost a solve, you will need to reenter it now. I sincerely apologize if I was responsible for losing anyone's FMC solves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2020)

Results for week 33: Congratulations to ichcubegern, tJardigradHe, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(100)
1.  1.22 Legomanz
2.  1.25 BrianJ
3.  1.32 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  1.41 asacuber
5.  1.42 OriginalUsername
6.  1.50 parkertrager
7.  1.72 PokeCubes
8.  1.73 wuque man
9.  1.78 TipsterTrickster
10.  1.80 Khairur Rachim
11.  1.84 NathanaelCubes
12.  1.90 Imran Rahman
13.  2.01 Luke Garrett
14.  2.07 remopihel
15.  2.27 Sean Hartman
16.  2.44 Magdamini
17.  2.49 Heewon Seo
18.  2.50 DhruvA
19.  2.53 CubicOreo
20.  2.54 turtwig
21.  2.56 V.Kochergin
22.  2.58 Rafaello
22.  2.58 mihnea3000
24.  2.71 tJardigradHe
25.  2.76 riz3ndrr
26.  2.78 Logan
27.  2.86 BigBoyMicah
28.  2.89 BradenTheMagician
28.  2.89 Cale S
30.  2.99 Kylegadj
31.  3.23 Zeke Mackay
32.  3.25 BraydenTheCuber
32.  3.25 cubingpatrol
32.  3.25 typo56
35.  3.26 cuberkid10
36.  3.28 ichcubegern
37.  3.31 Liam Wadek
38.  3.35 DiscolouredWenis
39.  3.39 MCuber
40.  3.42 vishwasankarcubing
41.  3.45 Antto Pitkänen
42.  3.46 oliver sitja sichel
43.  3.49 DGCubes
44.  3.63 wearephamily1719
45.  3.68 VIBE_ZT
46.  3.82 KingCanyon
47.  3.83 NewoMinx
47.  3.83 Coinman_
49.  3.84 nikodem.rudy
50.  3.90 João Vinicius
51.  3.95 Fred Lang
51.  3.95 lumes2121
53.  4.00 Cooki348
54.  4.01 danvie
55.  4.02 sigalig
56.  4.10 [email protected]
57.  4.22 Metallic Silver
58.  4.25 d2polld
59.  4.27 dollarstorecubes
60.  4.42 begiuli65
60.  4.42 Schmizee
62.  4.49 abunickabhi
63.  4.50 CodingCuber
64.  4.54 Cuz Red
65.  4.67 nico_german_cuber
66.  4.69 aarush vasanadu
67.  4.91 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
68.  5.05 xyzzy
69.  5.06 VauZed
70.  5.19 Rollercoasterben
71.  5.28 SonofRonan
72.  5.33 John Benwell
73.  5.34 Infraredlizards
74.  5.51 Heath Flick
75.  5.56 BenChristman1
76.  5.61 147Cubing
77.  5.78 NaterTater23
78.  5.79 teehee_elan
79.  5.86 OriEy
80.  6.11 LukasCubes
81.  6.27 LittleLumos
82.  6.37 PingPongCuber
83.  6.68 nevinscph
84.  6.80 Mike Hughey
85.  7.07 Hunter Eric Deardurff
86.  7.40 breadears
87.  7.58 dnguyen2204
88.  7.61 Lewis
89.  7.74 linus.sch
90.  7.76 Jupiter
91.  8.56 freshcuber.de
92.  8.82 KovyTheCuber
93.  9.60 [email protected]
94.  9.71 sporteisvogel
95.  10.06 thomas.sch
96.  10.62 Jacck
97.  11.11 RFMX
98.  14.49 RFWKA
99.  14.65 MatsBergsten
100.  DNF tobiaz


*3x3x3*(130)
1.  6.89 Luke Garrett
2.  7.40 wuque man
3.  7.58 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.72 tJardigradHe
5.  7.79 Khairur Rachim
6.  7.83 gottagitgud
7.  8.15 PokeCubes
8.  8.27 cuberkid10
9.  8.30 riz3ndrr
10.  8.42 Zeke Mackay
11.  8.86 Heewon Seo
12.  8.88 Legomanz
13.  8.93 thecubingwizard
14.  9.00 Sean Hartman
15.  9.13 mihnea3000
16.  9.21 ExultantCarn
16.  9.21 2017LAMB06
18.  9.23 Samuel Kevin
19.  9.45 AidanNoogie
20.  9.50 Logan
21.  9.59 Elf
22.  9.67 V.Kochergin
23.  9.71 NewoMinx
23.  9.71 turtwig
25.  9.84 ichcubegern
26.  9.85 jaysammey777
27.  9.89 Cubing5life
28.  9.92 DiscolouredWenis
29.  10.01 vishwasankarcubing
30.  10.03 BradenTheMagician
31.  10.04 CubicOreo
32.  10.05 BrianJ
33.  10.09 Coinman_
34.  10.16 BigBoyMicah
35.  10.19 NathanaelCubes
36.  10.25 Kylegadj
37.  10.43 Keenan Johnson
38.  10.45 remopihel
39.  10.46 RandomPerson84
40.  10.65 FaLoL
41.  10.66 DhruvA
42.  10.67 MTOBEIYF
43.  10.88 dollarstorecubes
44.  11.05 MartinN13
45.  11.08 DGCubes
46.  11.11 cubingpatrol
47.  11.15 Cooki348
48.  11.24 Liam Wadek
48.  11.24 Ian Pang
50.  11.33 Imran Rahman
51.  11.34 BraydenTheCuber
52.  11.39 MegaminxMan
53.  11.44 MCuber
53.  11.44 Insert---Name
55.  11.54 Keroma12
56.  11.63 KrokosB
57.  11.70 Fred Lang
58.  11.75 typo56
59.  11.76 oliver sitja sichel
60.  11.90 João Vinicius
61.  11.92 TheNoobCuber
62.  11.98 20luky3
63.  12.00 MattP98
64.  12.02 RFMX
65.  12.08 sigalig
66.  12.22 Cale S
67.  12.24 abunickabhi
67.  12.24 xyzzy
69.  12.38 nico_german_cuber
69.  12.38 KingCanyon
71.  12.42 Cuz Red
72.  12.46 [email protected]
73.  12.65 lumes2121
74.  12.71 Antto Pitkänen
75.  13.09 d2polld
76.  13.29 revaldoah
77.  13.43 Rollercoasterben
78.  13.58 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
79.  13.60 begiuli65
80.  13.66 ican97
81.  13.73 Hunter Eric Deardurff
82.  14.06 wearephamily1719
83.  14.15 Schmizee
84.  14.26 Metallic Silver
85.  14.29 trangium
86.  14.70 VauZed
87.  14.74 [email protected]
88.  14.79 jake.levine
89.  14.90 Infraredlizards
90.  14.91 VIBE_ZT
91.  15.59 epride17
92.  15.82 aarush vasanadu
93.  15.86 nevinscph
94.  15.90 dnguyen2204
95.  16.35 thatkid
96.  16.49 teehee_elan
97.  16.56 PingPongCuber
98.  16.75 danvie
99.  16.91 breadears
100.  16.94 SonofRonan
101.  17.19 LukasCubes
102.  17.26 BenChristman1
103.  17.51 Heath Flick
104.  17.90 CodingCuber
105.  18.73 Petri Krzywacki
106.  18.88 OriEy
107.  19.05 theunstablelad
108.  19.48 John Benwell
109.  21.38 LittleLumos
110.  22.74 filmip
111.  22.95 tobiaz
112.  23.07 I'm A Cuber
113.  23.57 147Cubing
114.  23.67 Mike Hughey
115.  23.68 freshcuber.de
116.  23.76 One Wheel
117.  24.07 CreationUniverse
118.  24.44 Lewis
119.  24.55 NaterTater23
120.  25.54 KovyTheCuber
121.  26.64 sporteisvogel
122.  28.74 [email protected]
123.  29.22 Bavarian_god
124.  29.61 linus.sch
125.  34.98 Jacck
126.  36.26 MatsBergsten
127.  36.69 swburk
128.  37.13 thomas.sch
129.  41.83 Vim
130.  58.19 RFWKA


*4x4x4*(86)
1.  29.31 cuberkid10
2.  30.14 Sean Hartman
3.  30.74 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  31.48 Khairur Rachim
5.  32.53 tJardigradHe
6.  32.63 BrianJ
7.  32.85 OriginalUsername
8.  33.12 V.Kochergin
9.  34.08 NewoMinx
10.  34.32 mihnea3000
11.  34.92 wuque man
12.  35.20 PokeCubes
13.  35.40 Luke Garrett
14.  35.78 ichcubegern
15.  36.44 FaLoL
16.  37.89 DiscolouredWenis
17.  38.82 BradenTheMagician
18.  39.57 turtwig
19.  40.75 sigalig
20.  40.76 20luky3
21.  40.83 cubingpatrol
22.  41.02 BigBoyMicah
23.  41.50 Logan
24.  41.53 MCuber
25.  42.18 abhijat
26.  42.75 Zeke Mackay
27.  43.95 ExultantCarn
28.  44.03 typo56
29.  44.55 CubicOreo
30.  44.88 xyzzy
31.  45.03 Cubing5life
32.  45.76 abunickabhi
33.  46.49 nevinscph
34.  47.15 Liam Wadek
35.  48.31 NathanaelCubes
36.  48.35 Imran Rahman
37.  48.60 jake.levine
38.  49.23 begiuli65
39.  49.50 Keenan Johnson
40.  49.57 MattP98
41.  50.40 Cooki348
42.  51.72 Rollercoasterben
43.  52.35 Antto Pitkänen
44.  52.40 BraydenTheCuber
45.  52.60 danvie
46.  53.63 wearephamily1719
47.  55.13 oliver sitja sichel
48.  55.51 João Vinicius
49.  55.75 John Benwell
50.  56.02 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
51.  56.60 lumes2121
52.  58.86 VIBE_ZT
53.  59.14 aarush vasanadu
54.  1:00.02 [email protected]
55.  1:00.66 LittleLumos
56.  1:00.71 SonofRonan
57.  1:01.50 PingPongCuber
58.  1:02.14 OriEy
59.  1:03.07 Metallic Silver
60.  1:03.60 d2polld
61.  1:04.11 nico_german_cuber
62.  1:04.91 Hunter Eric Deardurff
63.  1:07.66 Cuz Red
64.  1:07.68 KingCanyon
65.  1:07.93 Petri Krzywacki
66.  1:10.01 breadears
67.  1:10.47 RFMX
68.  1:10.72 theunstablelad
69.  1:12.48 Schmizee
70.  1:17.38 One Wheel
71.  1:19.94 Heath Flick
72.  1:22.94 NaterTater23
73.  1:25.77 freshcuber.de
74.  1:27.35 Jrg
75.  1:29.01 I'm A Cuber
76.  1:34.60 [email protected]
77.  1:35.70 sporteisvogel
78.  1:38.58 147Cubing
79.  1:46.57 Jacck
80.  1:54.26 LukasCubes
81.  1:55.99 KovyTheCuber
82.  2:02.91 tobiaz
83.  2:13.19 MatsBergsten
84.  2:15.07 Bavarian_god
85.  2:34.03 dnguyen2204
86.  4:53.83 swburk


*5x5x5*(57)
1.  1:00.66 OriginalUsername
2.  1:01.03 cuberkid10
3.  1:01.25 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:01.50 Sean Hartman
5.  1:04.22 Heewon Seo
6.  1:05.19 FaLoL
7.  1:05.76 ichcubegern
8.  1:06.44 NewoMinx
9.  1:08.36 mihnea3000
10.  1:08.48 Khairur Rachim
11.  1:09.25 Coinman_
12.  1:13.01 Luke Garrett
13.  1:13.66 fun at the joy
14.  1:17.62 CubicOreo
15.  1:18.44 nikodem.rudy
16.  1:19.14 sigalig
17.  1:20.03 João Vinicius
18.  1:20.99 turtwig
19.  1:24.12 xyzzy
20.  1:25.35 nevinscph
21.  1:25.89 Logan
22.  1:26.39 abhijat
23.  1:26.74 jake.levine
24.  1:27.29 abunickabhi
25.  1:29.83 BradenTheMagician
26.  1:30.12 MCuber
27.  1:32.06 Rollercoasterben
28.  1:33.39 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
29.  1:36.51 Liam Wadek
30.  1:36.95 Michael DeLaRosa
31.  1:39.07 [email protected]
32.  1:39.93 cubingpatrol
33.  1:41.22 Hunter Eric Deardurff
34.  1:49.31 Cooki348
35.  1:49.62 VIBE_ZT
36.  1:50.67 Rafaello
37.  1:53.64 Imran Rahman
38.  1:58.99 OriEy
39.  2:03.17 d2polld
40.  2:11.80 LittleLumos
41.  2:14.67 SonofRonan
42.  2:18.79 Metallic Silver
43.  2:22.42 One Wheel
44.  2:22.72 nico_german_cuber
45.  2:24.94 breadears
46.  2:34.18 Cuz Red
47.  2:34.23 Petri Krzywacki
48.  2:43.03 wearephamily1719
49.  2:49.45 [email protected]
50.  2:50.53 Jrg
51.  3:01.47 sporteisvogel
52.  3:01.63 Jacck
53.  3:22.98 freshcuber.de
54.  3:44.97 KovyTheCuber
55.  4:03.78 147Cubing
56.  4:12.74 aarush vasanadu
57.  4:13.86 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(29)
1.  1:56.71 ichcubegern
2.  1:57.77 tJardigradHe
3.  1:57.94 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:03.28 Coinman_
5.  2:05.83 NewoMinx
6.  2:22.71 sigalig
7.  2:23.85 Keroma12
8.  2:27.76 Heewon Seo
9.  2:30.19 CubicOreo
10.  2:31.88 xyzzy
11.  2:33.79 nevinscph
12.  2:37.82 João Vinicius
13.  2:43.47 abunickabhi
14.  2:52.60 turtwig
15.  2:52.89 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
16.  3:00.78 Hunter Eric Deardurff
17.  3:16.83 [email protected]
18.  3:17.80 cubingpatrol
19.  3:49.95 Rollercoasterben
20.  4:07.03 Metallic Silver
21.  4:14.07 One Wheel
22.  4:30.02 SonofRonan
23.  5:04.90 Jacck
24.  5:17.15 [email protected]
25.  5:24.48 Jrg
26.  5:25.23 sporteisvogel
27.  6:10.84 147Cubing
28.  6:40.50 freshcuber.de
29.  7:43.34 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(19)
1.  2:54.73 ichcubegern
2.  3:06.75 Coinman_
3.  3:09.70 mihnea3000


Spoiler



4.  3:34.79 nevinscph
5.  3:36.24 xyzzy
6.  4:16.35 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
7.  4:16.73 turtwig
8.  4:28.41 abunickabhi
9.  4:37.86 João Vinicius
10.  5:47.64 cubingpatrol
11.  6:31.12 Metallic Silver
12.  7:18.21 Jacck
13.  7:19.20 [email protected]
14.  8:11.80 Jrg
15.  8:17.83 sporteisvogel
16.  8:26.21 thomas.sch
17.  9:42.01 freshcuber.de
18.  11:02.01 147Cubing
19.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(33)
1.  5.42 Legomanz
2.  7.93 PokeCubes
3.  9.48 Magdamini


Spoiler



4.  10.21 turtwig
5.  10.31 Khairur Rachim
6.  11.22 OriginalUsername
7.  12.57 [email protected]
8.  12.69 fun at the joy
9.  14.99 ExultantCarn
10.  16.87 abunickabhi
11.  17.12 ichcubegern
12.  17.17 BraydenTheCuber
13.  17.19 147Cubing
14.  20.40 dollarstorecubes
15.  23.23 cuberkid10
16.  23.95 John Benwell
17.  24.67 nevinscph
18.  26.19 Sean Hartman
19.  30.54 MatsBergsten
20.  34.47 NathanaelCubes
21.  34.74 Rafaello
22.  36.23 VIBE_ZT
23.  36.24 Mike Hughey
24.  36.81 Antto Pitkänen
25.  39.89 BenChristman1
26.  46.06 LittleLumos
27.  47.20 aarush vasanadu
28.  50.13 Jacck
29.  54.93 theunstablelad
30.  1:02.42 Hunter Eric Deardurff
31.  1:19.68 freshcuber.de
32.  1:26.80 thomas.sch
33.  1:35.52 [email protected]


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(27)
1.  18.98 PokeCubes
2.  19.00 BandedCubing101
3.  28.31 ican97


Spoiler



4.  33.82 NathanaelCubes
5.  39.23 RandomPerson84
6.  39.36 abunickabhi
7.  41.93 Sean Hartman
8.  46.83 revaldoah
9.  55.13 fun at the joy
10.  59.82 MattP98
11.  1:12.15 thatkid
12.  1:13.96 MatsBergsten
13.  1:15.97 nevinscph
14.  2:07.01 ichcubegern
15.  2:28.47 VIBE_ZT
16.  2:39.46 filmip
17.  2:42.21 Antto Pitkänen
18.  2:50.45 Jacck
19.  2:55.26 [email protected]
20.  2:55.43 d2polld
21.  3:00.77 dnguyen2204
22.  3:33.83 LittleLumos
23.  3:38.16 wearephamily1719
24.  4:24.37 nico_german_cuber
25.  4:39.78 [email protected]
26.  DNF dollarstorecubes
26.  DNF freshcuber.de


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(6)
1.  5:03.00 Keroma12
2.  5:05.50 nevinscph
3.  6:13.90 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  10:02.14 Jacck
5.  11:00.78 LittleLumos
6.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(3)
1.  7:13.22 abunickabhi
2.  15:20.08 MatsBergsten
3.  18:38.34 Jacck

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  5/5 19:14 Jacck
2.  4/4 20:19 filmip
3.  6/8 51:33 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  2/2 2:32 abunickabhi
5.  0/4 38:41 dnguyen2204


*3x3x3 one-handed*(71)
1.  12.12 Luke Garrett
2.  12.57 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.83 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  13.05 wuque man
5.  13.46 OriginalUsername
6.  13.66 tJardigradHe
7.  13.74 riz3ndrr
8.  14.43 PokeCubes
9.  15.18 BigBoyMicah
10.  15.47 CubicOreo
11.  15.59 turtwig
12.  15.70 Sean Hartman
13.  15.82 2017LAMB06
14.  16.31 ichcubegern
15.  16.43 NewoMinx
16.  16.46 Heewon Seo
17.  16.56 NathanaelCubes
18.  17.44 vishwasankarcubing
19.  18.25 mihnea3000
20.  18.41 cuberkid10
21.  18.49 MCuber
22.  18.80 fun at the joy
23.  18.88 FaLoL
24.  19.15 abunickabhi
25.  19.34 Logan
26.  19.52 Samuel Kevin
27.  19.64 RandomPerson84
28.  19.73 BradenTheMagician
29.  19.74 xyzzy
30.  20.75 MartinN13
31.  21.02 DGCubes
32.  21.17 danvie
33.  21.35 typo56
34.  22.58 Liam Wadek
35.  22.82 MegaminxMan
36.  23.63 remopihel
37.  23.69 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
38.  24.13 Metallic Silver
39.  24.39 d2polld
40.  24.80 revaldoah
41.  25.07 TheNoobCuber
42.  25.47 MattP98
43.  25.49 nico_german_cuber
44.  26.20 PingPongCuber
45.  26.44 begiuli65
46.  26.74 RFMX
47.  27.15 epride17
48.  27.71 VIBE_ZT
49.  27.73 Cooki348
50.  27.74 nevinscph
51.  27.77 lumes2121
52.  27.81 wearephamily1719
53.  29.24 ican97
54.  29.75 OriEy
55.  29.88 aarush vasanadu
56.  30.03 cubingpatrol
57.  31.92 Cuz Red
58.  36.03 [email protected]
59.  36.27 Schmizee
60.  36.91 Petri Krzywacki
61.  37.17 teehee_elan
62.  37.85 Insert---Name
63.  38.42 freshcuber.de
64.  38.45 breadears
65.  43.21 LukasCubes
66.  51.71 Mike Hughey
67.  54.10 sporteisvogel
68.  57.96 Jacck
69.  1:09.30 147Cubing
70.  1:18.34 [email protected]
71.  1:33.00 dnguyen2204


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  26.15 tJardigradHe
2.  33.20 OriginalUsername
3.  51.68 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  3:13.97 Jacck
5.  4:32.96 linus.sch
6.  DNF LukasCubes


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  31.99 fun at the joy
2.  49.52 ichcubegern
3.  50.94 [email protected]


Spoiler



4.  1:08.42 BradenTheMagician
5.  1:11.36 abunickabhi
6.  2:05.48 Jacck
7.  2:33.64 MatsBergsten
8.  2:46.34 147Cubing
9.  4:37.97 [email protected]
10.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
10.  DNF freshcuber.de


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  23.33 (23, 23, 24) Cale S
2.  24.00 (25, 23, 24) Sebastien
3.  36.33 (31, 42, 36) Jacck


Spoiler



4.  39.33 (39, 44, 35) VIBE_ZT
5.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) remopihel
5.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) Mike Hughey
5.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) parkertrager


*2-3-4 Relay*(42)
1.  44.10 tJardigradHe
2.  45.47 cuberkid10
3.  45.97 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  48.64 Heewon Seo
5.  49.27 OriginalUsername
6.  50.16 Sean Hartman
7.  50.52 mihnea3000
8.  51.05 ichcubegern
9.  53.11 MCuber
10.  54.90 turtwig
11.  56.83 fun at the joy
12.  57.00 cubingpatrol
13.  57.93 BradenTheMagician
14.  58.72 CubicOreo
15.  59.42 Logan
16.  1:00.18 DiscolouredWenis
17.  1:02.67 Antto Pitkänen
18.  1:04.19 dollarstorecubes
19.  1:07.45 abunickabhi
20.  1:10.33 Cooki348
21.  1:12.64 d2polld
22.  1:13.97 Rollercoasterben
23.  1:14.02 VIBE_ZT
24.  1:16.53 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
25.  1:17.27 nevinscph
26.  1:18.38 Cuz Red
27.  1:21.92 John Benwell
28.  1:23.84 BraydenTheCuber
29.  1:30.01 OriEy
30.  1:32.01 aarush vasanadu
31.  1:34.43 [email protected]
32.  1:44.58 Heath Flick
33.  1:48.55 LittleLumos
34.  1:50.22 Schmizee
35.  1:58.45 dnguyen2204
36.  2:02.30 Jrg
37.  2:14.42 [email protected]
38.  2:24.95 sporteisvogel
39.  2:37.73 147Cubing
40.  2:38.82 NaterTater23
41.  2:39.00 Jacck
42.  2:56.84 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(26)
1.  1:45.22 Heewon Seo
2.  1:49.27 OriginalUsername
3.  1:54.74 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2:02.63 Khairur Rachim
5.  2:08.21 ichcubegern
6.  2:08.85 fun at the joy
7.  2:14.53 CubicOreo
8.  2:27.61 turtwig
9.  2:31.05 abunickabhi
10.  2:37.00 cubingpatrol
11.  2:44.52 nevinscph
12.  2:47.39 BradenTheMagician
13.  2:54.12 Cooki348
14.  2:57.02 Rollercoasterben
15.  3:00.33 d2polld
16.  3:27.49 Cuz Red
17.  3:27.79 [email protected]
18.  3:48.86 nico_german_cuber
19.  4:59.89 Heath Flick
20.  5:19.23 Jrg
21.  5:30.19 sporteisvogel
22.  5:38.14 [email protected]
23.  6:27.36 147Cubing
24.  6:40.15 Jacck
25.  7:05.00 KovyTheCuber
26.  7:15.75 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)
1.  3:55.84 tJardigradHe
2.  4:08.62 Heewon Seo
3.  4:09.68 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  5:15.73 nevinscph
5.  5:22.75 turtwig
6.  5:50.49 abunickabhi
7.  5:53.86 cubingpatrol
8.  6:03.95 Rollercoasterben
9.  9:58.01 sporteisvogel
10.  10:46.91 [email protected]
11.  12:05.64 Jacck
12.  12:36.27 147Cubing


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  7:01.08 ichcubegern
2.  8:52.09 nevinscph
3.  9:50.73 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  10:00.15 abunickabhi
5.  10:12.97 Hunter Eric Deardurff
6.  10:13.37 turtwig
7.  10:35.70 BradenTheMagician
8.  18:02.00 [email protected]
9.  22:34.73 147Cubing
10.  DNF sporteisvogel


*Clock*(41)
1.  5.14 MartinN13
2.  5.76 jaysammey777
3.  5.77 ElephantCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.13 Josh_
5.  6.36 Liam Wadek
6.  6.87 dollarstorecubes
7.  7.20 Sean Hartman
8.  7.37 PokeCubes
9.  7.66 BigBoyMicah
10.  7.70 vishwasankarcubing
11.  8.20 tJardigradHe
12.  8.31 BradenTheMagician
13.  8.43 cuberkid10
14.  8.63 MCuber
15.  8.73 Rollercoasterben
16.  8.80 NewoMinx
16.  8.80 typo56
18.  8.91 Luke Garrett
19.  9.80 V.Kochergin
20.  9.86 Logan
21.  10.02 OriginalUsername
22.  11.59 CubicOreo
23.  12.76 cubingpatrol
24.  13.02 [email protected]
25.  14.54 ichcubegern
26.  15.16 fun at the joy
27.  15.53 CrispyCubing
28.  16.11 Rafaello
29.  17.46 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
30.  17.68 freshcuber.de
31.  18.73 RyuKagamine
32.  19.64 nevinscph
33.  21.17 aarush vasanadu
34.  22.01 abunickabhi
35.  25.14 thomas.sch
36.  26.11 Jupiter
37.  28.28 Jacck
38.  32.80 Heath Flick
39.  34.89 Mike Hughey
40.  43.67 d2polld
41.  57.02 MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(41)
1.  39.46 Heewon Seo
2.  45.83 NewoMinx
3.  52.35 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  53.84 KrokosB
5.  59.16 Sean Hartman
6.  59.22 tJardigradHe
7.  59.53 OriginalUsername
8.  1:02.88 abhijat
9.  1:07.46 CubicOreo
10.  1:08.91 cuberkid10
11.  1:10.47 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:13.38 BigBoyMicah
13.  1:14.30 Logan
14.  1:16.01 ichcubegern
15.  1:16.21 Cubing5life
16.  1:17.93 fun at the joy
17.  1:18.58 turtwig
18.  1:32.77 cubingpatrol
19.  1:40.61 Metallic Silver
20.  1:42.22 abunickabhi
21.  1:43.69 nevinscph
22.  1:44.96 Aneesh Aparajit
23.  1:47.66 breadears
24.  1:52.31 [email protected]
25.  1:53.67 VIBE_ZT
26.  1:58.62 I'm A Cuber
27.  2:02.60 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
28.  2:29.68 aarush vasanadu
29.  2:32.81 Hunter Eric Deardurff
30.  2:35.30 revaldoah
31.  2:48.93 One Wheel
32.  3:20.44 Heath Flick
33.  3:26.41 LukasCubes
34.  3:29.68 Jacck
35.  3:47.95 147Cubing
36.  3:50.76 sporteisvogel
37.  3:51.74 freshcuber.de
38.  5:01.98 [email protected]
39.  DNF MCuber
39.  DNF wearephamily1719
39.  DNF dnguyen2204


*Pyraminx*(72)
1.  1.96 parkertrager
2.  2.59 Abhi
3.  2.62 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.76 DGCubes
5.  2.78 Logan
6.  2.83 Cooki348
7.  2.97 Awder
8.  3.07 PokeCubes
9.  3.08 Rafaello
10.  3.15 Aneesh Aparajit
11.  3.26 BradenTheMagician
12.  3.52 MartinN13
13.  3.60 icubeslow434
14.  3.63 OriginalUsername
15.  4.21 BrianJ
16.  4.32 CubicOreo
17.  4.33 NathanaelCubes
17.  4.33 V.Kochergin
19.  4.42 Heath Flick
20.  4.44 typo56
21.  4.51 BigBoyMicah
22.  4.58 Liam Wadek
23.  4.61 NewoMinx
24.  4.65 ElephantCuber
25.  4.86 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
26.  4.87 wuque man
27.  4.89 MCuber
28.  4.94 BraydenTheCuber
29.  5.01 Sean Hartman
30.  5.03 Cale S
31.  5.08 VIBE_ZT
32.  5.14 Luke Garrett
33.  5.15 Cuz Red
34.  5.16 mihnea3000
35.  5.18 Heewon Seo
36.  5.51 wearephamily1719
37.  5.55 cuberkid10
38.  5.86 João Vinicius
39.  5.91 turtwig
40.  5.92 [email protected]
40.  5.92 Zeke Mackay
42.  6.02 begiuli65
43.  6.06 dollarstorecubes
44.  6.61 vishwasankarcubing
45.  7.07 nikodem.rudy
46.  7.17 oliver sitja sichel
47.  7.24 ichcubegern
48.  7.27 PingPongCuber
49.  7.40 Antto Pitkänen
50.  7.71 cubingpatrol
51.  7.78 abunickabhi
52.  8.04 nico_german_cuber
53.  8.28 Lewis
54.  9.45 aarush vasanadu
55.  9.52 SonofRonan
56.  9.63 OriEy
57.  10.58 Mike Hughey
58.  11.65 sporteisvogel
59.  11.92 Schmizee
60.  12.02 NaterTater23
61.  12.16 Hunter Eric Deardurff
62.  12.37 teehee_elan
63.  12.59 VauZed
64.  12.75 thomas.sch
65.  12.81 nevinscph
66.  13.24 d2polld
67.  15.81 [email protected]
68.  16.06 147Cubing
69.  16.44 Jacck
70.  17.53 freshcuber.de
71.  24.79 swburk
72.  32.50 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(51)
1.  7.79 PokeCubes
2.  11.14 Cale S
3.  11.24 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  11.99 Rollercoasterben
5.  12.00 riz3ndrr
6.  12.66 oliver sitja sichel
7.  13.30 MTOBEIYF
8.  13.48 cuberkid10
9.  13.54 parkertrager
10.  13.78 Sean Hartman
11.  14.01 tJardigradHe
12.  14.24 Kylegadj
13.  14.30 BradenTheMagician
14.  15.08 ichcubegern
15.  15.36 Luke Garrett
16.  16.03 NathanaelCubes
17.  16.17 BraydenTheCuber
18.  16.19 NewoMinx
19.  16.20 Logan
20.  16.25 remopihel
21.  17.44 OriginalUsername
22.  18.22 MCuber
23.  18.27 DGCubes
24.  18.48 typo56
25.  19.01 Henry Lipka
26.  19.25 Antto Pitkänen
27.  19.35 VIBE_ZT
28.  20.39 CubicOreo
29.  20.70 turtwig
30.  21.15 João Vinicius
31.  21.72 cubingpatrol
32.  22.02 ElephantCuber
33.  22.11 Heewon Seo
34.  24.14 wearephamily1719
35.  24.63 SonofRonan
36.  24.78 mihnea3000
37.  25.74 Rafaello
38.  29.23 PingPongCuber
39.  30.12 Metallic Silver
40.  30.65 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
41.  32.37 Schmizee
42.  32.78 [email protected]
43.  34.03 Liam Wadek
44.  34.15 20luky3
45.  45.97 Heath Flick
46.  48.70 Lewis
47.  59.03 Hunter Eric Deardurff
48.  59.98 nevinscph
49.  1:01.78 abunickabhi
50.  1:09.56 Jacck
51.  1:42.12 sporteisvogel


*Skewb*(62)
1.  2.13 riz3ndrr
2.  2.78 Isaac Latta
3.  3.49 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  3.52 OriginalUsername
5.  3.56 tJardigradHe
6.  3.90 Legomanz
7.  4.01 Kylegadj
8.  4.11 Metallic Silver
9.  4.25 Luke Garrett
10.  4.26 BradenTheMagician
11.  4.31 NewoMinx
12.  4.42 VIBE_ZT
13.  4.54 CrispyCubing
14.  4.77 Sean Hartman
15.  4.96 DhruvA
16.  4.97 MCuber
17.  4.98 João Vinicius
18.  5.00 Rafaello
19.  5.02 CubicOreo
20.  5.03 PokeCubes
21.  5.18 typo56
22.  5.19 Heewon Seo
23.  5.27 mihnea3000
24.  5.58 Logan
25.  5.61 Antto Pitkänen
26.  5.78 d2polld
27.  6.05 ichcubegern
28.  6.06 Liam Wadek
29.  6.19 cubingpatrol
30.  6.85 DGCubes
31.  7.10 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
32.  7.22 cuberkid10
32.  7.22 vishwasankarcubing
34.  7.34 V.Kochergin
35.  7.50 turtwig
36.  7.65 NathanaelCubes
37.  7.83 lumes2121
38.  7.87 Aneesh Aparajit
39.  7.91 nikodem.rudy
40.  8.02 wearephamily1719
41.  8.44 aarush vasanadu
42.  9.02 Cuz Red
43.  9.31 Schmizee
44.  9.52 abunickabhi
45.  9.77 Jupiter
46.  10.32 PingPongCuber
47.  10.39 [email protected]
48.  12.08 SonofRonan
49.  12.95 John Benwell
50.  13.58 Lewis
51.  13.70 Heath Flick
52.  14.02 Cooki348
53.  14.69 nevinscph
54.  15.87 OriEy
55.  18.31 freshcuber.de
56.  19.14 Jacck
57.  20.28 [email protected]
58.  20.39 RFWKA
59.  24.22 MatsBergsten
60.  24.28 LukasCubes
61.  25.66 thomas.sch
62.  29.62 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(21)
1.  19.61 NewoMinx
2.  23.19 DGCubes
3.  26.63 Antto Pitkänen


Spoiler



4.  27.90 Logan
5.  29.00 CrispyCubing
6.  29.83 ichcubegern
7.  30.48 Metallic Silver
8.  31.51 cuberkid10
9.  31.95 CubicOreo
10.  32.50 dollarstorecubes
11.  33.01 BradenTheMagician
12.  38.76 [email protected]
13.  43.70 abunickabhi
14.  1:24.03 Heath Flick
15.  1:27.67 Mike Hughey
16.  1:36.67 NaterTater23
17.  1:45.95 freshcuber.de
18.  3:11.97 [email protected]
19.  3:55.03 sporteisvogel
20.  4:09.82 MatsBergsten
21.  9:04.89 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(7)
1.  3:52.35 tJardigradHe
2.  4:05.33 OriginalUsername
3.  4:43.38 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:56.27 BradenTheMagician
5.  5:02.94 fun at the joy
6.  5:43.44 cubingpatrol
7.  6:22.04 Rollercoasterben


*Redi Cube*(20)
1.  7.41 dollarstorecubes
2.  10.59 TipsterTrickster
3.  14.25 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  15.42 vishwasankarcubing
5.  15.97 cuberkid10
6.  17.20 Rafaello
7.  18.65 Logan
8.  18.73 ElephantCuber
9.  19.53 ichcubegern
10.  20.97 [email protected]
11.  25.08 Heath Flick
12.  29.95 abunickabhi
13.  33.63 Metallic Silver
14.  40.61 NaterTater23
15.  45.75 freshcuber.de
16.  46.40 Mike Hughey
17.  46.55 thomas.sch
18.  53.22 Jacck
19.  1:11.09 [email protected]
20.  DNF pizzacrust


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  35.75 dollarstorecubes
2.  39.35 ichcubegern
3.  40.97 VIBE_ZT


Spoiler



4.  42.57 abunickabhi
5.  49.26 BradenTheMagician
6.  51.66 [email protected]
7.  56.69 thomas.sch
8.  1:12.19 linus.sch
9.  1:36.60 freshcuber.de
10.  1:38.33 Jacck
11.  1:43.16 [email protected]
12.  1:57.98 One Wheel
13.  2:05.09 sporteisvogel


*15 Puzzle*(15)
1.  4.81 Ben Whitmore
2.  7.45 dphdmn
3.  10.03 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  19.29 aarush vasanadu
5.  21.67 ichcubegern
6.  25.04 Cuz Red
7.  27.24 Rafaello
8.  28.70 freshcuber.de
9.  35.72 sporteisvogel
10.  39.59 MatsBergsten
11.  42.90 Cooki348
12.  57.50 abunickabhi
13.  1:11.95 [email protected]
14.  4:47.31 Jacck
15.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  52.49 Jacck
2.  DNF [email protected]
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*Mirror Blocks*(10)
1.  19.08 BradenTheMagician
2.  25.05 ichcubegern
3.  44.60 LukasCubes


Spoiler



4.  1:13.82 Heath Flick
5.  1:26.39 abunickabhi
6.  1:53.55 freshcuber.de
7.  1:58.48 linus.sch
8.  3:25.07 [email protected]
9.  3:49.54 Jacck
10.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  3:27.08 VIBE_ZT
2.  9:37.62 thomas.sch


*Contest results*(156)
1.  830 ichcubegern
2.  817 tJardigradHe
3.  785 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  763 Sean Hartman
5.  715 BradenTheMagician
6.  689 cuberkid10
7.  679 Heewon Seo
8.  654 turtwig
9.  652 CubicOreo
10.  645 PokeCubes
11.  635 NewoMinx
12.  624 Logan
13.  607 abunickabhi
14.  593 Luke Garrett
15.  581 Khairur Rachim
16.  556 mihnea3000
17.  518 cubingpatrol
18.  508 MCuber
19.  484 NathanaelCubes
20.  474 BrianJ
21.  441 VIBE_ZT
22.  436 [email protected]
23.  435 BigBoyMicah
24.  430 nevinscph
25.  428 wuque man
26.  427 Liam Wadek
27.  409 typo56
28.  404 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
29.  390 V.Kochergin
30.  387 riz3ndrr
31.  375 Cooki348
32.  369 João Vinicius
33.  355 DGCubes
34.  349 Antto Pitkänen
35.  348 Metallic Silver
36.  343 vishwasankarcubing
37.  337 BraydenTheCuber
38.  326 Rollercoasterben
39.  321 Legomanz
40.  320 Cale S
41.  318 dollarstorecubes
42.  316 Zeke Mackay
43.  312 ExultantCarn
44.  304 Rafaello
45.  303 d2polld
46.  301 xyzzy
47.  300 wearephamily1719
48.  290 fun at the joy
49.  280 FaLoL
50.  277 Cuz Red
51.  276 Jacck
52.  275 DiscolouredWenis
53.  274 remopihel
54.  273 Kylegadj
55.  266 sigalig
56.  265 Coinman_
57.  261 aarush vasanadu
58.  259 oliver sitja sichel
59.  256 Imran Rahman
60.  242 MartinN13
61.  238 Heath Flick
62.  232 nico_german_cuber
63.  229 parkertrager
64.  228 DhruvA
65.  226 Hunter Eric Deardurff
66.  215 begiuli65
67.  213 MatsBergsten
68.  205 lumes2121
69.  201 [email protected]
70.  198 Cubing5life
71.  196 Schmizee
72.  195 SonofRonan
73.  192 freshcuber.de
74.  188 PingPongCuber
75.  182 MattP98
76.  180 2017LAMB06
77.  178 OriEy
78.  175 RandomPerson84
78.  175 danvie
80.  171 147Cubing
81.  166 Samuel Kevin
82.  164 sporteisvogel
83.  158 LittleLumos
83.  158 nikodem.rudy
85.  156 John Benwell
86.  155 20luky3
87.  150 jaysammey777
88.  149 Keenan Johnson
89.  148 KingCanyon
90.  145 abhijat
91.  141 MTOBEIYF
92.  140 jake.levine
93.  138 revaldoah
94.  132 ElephantCuber
95.  130 breadears
95.  130 RFMX
97.  129 Fred Lang
98.  128 gottagitgud
99.  125 Keroma12
100.  123 MegaminxMan
100.  123 Magdamini
102.  121 thecubingwizard
103.  120 KrokosB
104.  117 Mike Hughey
105.  116 TipsterTrickster
105.  116 Aneesh Aparajit
107.  115 AidanNoogie
108.  113 Elf
109.  112 LukasCubes
110.  110 ican97
111.  108 TheNoobCuber
112.  101 dnguyen2204
113.  99 asacuber
114.  98 NaterTater23
115.  95 One Wheel
116.  94 VauZed
116.  94 Insert---Name
118.  91 teehee_elan
119.  88 CrispyCubing
120.  87 Petri Krzywacki
121.  85 Ian Pang
122.  80 thomas.sch
123.  78 Lewis
124.  75 Infraredlizards
125.  74 BenChristman1
126.  73 Jrg
126.  73 Abhi
128.  72 epride17
129.  70 CodingCuber
130.  68 Awder
131.  64 thatkid
132.  63 Isaac Latta
133.  62 [email protected]
133.  62 icubeslow434
135.  60 theunstablelad
136.  59 filmip
137.  58 I'm A Cuber
138.  49 KovyTheCuber
138.  49 trangium
140.  47 linus.sch
141.  41 Jupiter
142.  40 Josh_
143.  35 tobiaz
144.  34 BandedCubing101
145.  33 Michael DeLaRosa
146.  31 Henry Lipka
147.  18 Bavarian_god
147.  18 Ben Whitmore
149.  17 CreationUniverse
149.  17 dphdmn
151.  16 Sebastien
151.  16 swburk
151.  16 RFWKA
154.  13 RyuKagamine
155.  5 Vim
156.  4 pizzacrust


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2020)

156 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 154!

That means our winner this week is *RyuKagamine!* Congratulations!!


----------

